# 75 gallon Cichlid Riparium



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Love your selection of fish! I will definitely be following this...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cool. Do I see Angel fish in there? Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Great! Another riparium to enjoy watching.

It looks more and more like ripariums are here to stay, as they should be, considering just how beautiful and interesting they are.

Are you going to keep the air/water proportions like you have it now? The advantage of more room for the fish is certainly in favor of that.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks! Yes, I want to see how it goes with the plants. The multi's would be fine with less water. When I bought the Cyps and Julies from Wet Thumb, I ordered 5 of each, thinking I would have 1or2 not take the mailing well and I'd be left with 3 of each (I purchased juv's). Good plan. Well, I've had them almost a year now and they have all made it this far! 10 fish in 1/2 that tank, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh, and creedy, no, your eyes are very good. I have two angels in there waiting for my 120g planted to, well, I'm waiting to see if the danios make it a week or so. I've recently sold off the contents of a reef and last week planted the 120g. I know everyone says it's ok to introduce fish 24 hours or so after a heavy planting, but old habits die hard. I have had these two angels for over a year, they have more than doubled in size, and I would hate for them to die. They will be moved in a couple of weeks, I'm keeping a close watch on them, they seem to be doing fine with 50 gallons of water. If all goes well, I plan on adding more angels to the 120g.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! Another riparium! I may have to try to set one up sometime. They are starting to look too appealing :tongue:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am not the only one to start a cichlid riparium! Good luck!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This one would be cool to watch on with bigger fauna and overall bigger setup.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks great. You have real good water circulation in there. I bet that those fish make a fascinating display. That Excel dosing should knock the algae down over time.

I really like this idea of having a riparium setup in a tank mostly filled with water and with a strong fish theme. After seeing this tank of yours and Hoppy's new 10-gallon project I have decided to make this kind of thing my next tank project. I have been looking/asking around for ideas for unusual or striking fish for a 20 to 30 gallon setup. It's overwhelming because there are so many offerings out there. I want to go with a catfish, cichlid or some kind of small oddball. I know that doesn't narrow it down very much but I have gotten a few good specific recommendations.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Very interesting concept. It's exciting to see people go outside the lines with these riparium setups. I'll be watching this one!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

YESS!!!! looks like it's going to be gooood.

Devin is the man


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I do have some concerns maybe I can get some advice from everyone? 

With all the shells in the tank, my ph is high, over 8.0, some days it tests 8.2. How will this affect my plants? 

Humidity - wondering if having the higher water column will hurt the humidity I'll need to sustain the plants. I plan on setting my lights as 2 lights on 8 hours a day including a "midday burst" with all three lights on for 2 hours. Open top tank, lights hung on a Catalina suspension hanging kit, maybe 8" from top of tank/plants. Lights come today :icon_mrgr

Substrate in planters. I really want to use MTS, but we need to figure out how to keep it from leaching into the water column. My algae problem is getting gone gone gone and I don't want to deal w/that again! I have many shells filled w/mamas and babies, so scrubbing them is out of the question for fear it'll be the demise of the fry. Maybe I should go get some fluorite black or eco JIC. 

I'd appreciate any comments any of you have....thanks, Loco


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

In regards to humidity, I think that the plants should be OK in there. Here Up North our dwellings with central heating can become very dry during the wintertime, but I imagine that you experience less of this in Virginia. Your plant list doesn't include any that require very high humidities (e.g., crypts, _Anubias_).


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet another Rip! and one with shellies on top of that! Good deal man, I gotta keep my eye on this one because this could easily be what I end up doing with the 120 when the time comes.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> In regards to humidity, I think that the plants should be OK in there. Here Up North our dwellings with central heating can become very dry during the wintertime, but I imagine that you experience less of this in Virginia. Your plant list doesn't include any that require very high humidities (e.g., crypts, _Anubias_).


I use plexiglass covers with cutouts for the filter inlet/outlet like this one I use. That has really helped me reduce evaporation a lot. Infact I needed to top off about 1.5" deep worth of water for my tanks everyweek. Now I don't need it at all and only stick to my water change regime.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

londonloco said:


> Substrate in planters. I really want to use MTS, but we need to figure out how to keep it from leaching into the water column. My algae problem is getting gone gone gone and I don't want to deal w/that again! I have many shells filled w/mamas and babies, so scrubbing them is out of the question for fear it'll be the demise of the fry. Maybe I should go get some fluorite black or eco JIC.
> 
> I'd appreciate any comments any of you have....thanks, Loco


I do recommend using MTS for most types of plants. If you add it such that it is surrounded with planter gravel and plastic on all sides then it shouldn't wash out into the aquarium water.

I recently posted an update to a thread in the Substrates forum. I planted a _Cryptoryne wendtii_ into a planter cup with some MTS and it turned into a huge monster of a plant.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/95412-mts-riparium-planters.html


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW, beautiful! Off to go dry some clay!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

londoloco I include here some planting tips for some of those plants. 
Here you go:


_Spathiphyllum_ 'Petite'--already in planter, a very easy plant. Watch for chlorosis, which can occur in bright light.
*
_Echinodorus palaefolius_--already in planter. Another easy plant. Will eventually grow huge. You can start new plants using the plantlets that develop on the flower stalk. As the leaf petioles get longer and longer you can sink this plant's planter all the way down to the bottom of the tank.
*
_Alocasia amazonica_ "African mask"--a really cool plant. Plant with planter gravel in Small Hanging Planter to control size, or in Large Hanging Planter for larger specimen.
*
_Bacopa_ sp.--produces very nice floating carpet if planted with Small Hanging Planter & Trellis Raft combination. Good to add small amount of MTS to planter cup. Prune back growing leads as they extand past raft to develop dense carpet. Plant as described here--http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/95412-mts-riparium-planters.html
*
_Ludwigia repens_--same culture as described for _Bacopa_ sp. above.
*
_Hemigraphis_ 'Red Equator'--grown on Nano Trellis Raft. Clip tops and reroot to propagate as plant grows up. With enough little plants you can use to form a nice low midground hedge.
*
_Alternanthera reineckii_--plant in Small Hanging Planter with planter gravel and MTS. Grows leggy, so trim growing leads to encourage more bushy habit.
*
??--this is a vigorous and attractive flaoting-leaf plant. I don't know what it is, although I suspect some kind of _Aponogeton_. Plant in small flower pot with clay gravel and MTS for positioning in bottom of tank, or in Small Hanging Plnater for placement low on aquarium glass. Leaves should be allowed to reach to water surface.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I can't wait. Will post pics as soon as I get them. Lights came, they will be hung Saturday morning...kids sports are getting in the way, but that's ok, great things to come are worth the wait....big smiles....


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Quick question. How far from the top of the tank should I hang my lights? Based on the hanging kit I'm having to put together, it won't be easy to adjust the height...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you see that blog post that I had about hanging up a T5 striplight?

http://hydrophytesblog.com/?p=542

I don't know if that would work for your situation, but it was real easy to put together, requiring only some jack chain, S-hooks and toggle bolts. It has very easy height adjustment.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I did see that, then promptly forgot about it. I was thinking wire, like the hanging kits you buy. Your right, that is so simple, looks good, and easy to adjust. Perfect!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

While I have the list handy here are instructions for "Group #2":

_Ascelpias_--should be easy. Plant in Small Hanging Planter with clay gravel.
*
_Microsorum_--use included zip ties to attach rhizomes to Epi-Trellis Raft. Ties should be loose--you might have to use a pair to reach around raft segments for loose fit. Drape spagnum moss across raft and rhizomes to maintain moisture. Fern roots should be down in the water.
*
_Pilea cardieri-_-plant with Nano Trellis Raft. You will need to use a sharp razor to enlarge notches in raft insert to accomodate the fatter stems of this plant.
*
Spathiphyllum--plant in Small Hanging Planter. Fill planter about 2/3 full with Hydroton and then cap with clay gravel as you plant. I seem to recall that this plant was largish in size. You might wrap some rubber bands around planter cup to hold in place while it establishes itself, as it will be top-heavy.
*
_Houttuynia cordata_ 'Chameleon'--already planted in planter. This plant was looking ratty and might start to go winter-dormant. This is a favorite riparium plant. You can bend the stems around to create desired shape.
*
_Xanthosom_a 'Dwarf Green'--plant in Large Hanging Planter with clay gravel. 
*
_Colocasia fallax_--plant in Large Hanging Planter with clay gravel. May go winter-dormant soon. 
*
_Acorus gramineus_ 'Ogon'--this is a really nice plant. Fill planter cup to about 2/3 full with Hydroton, then cap with clay gravel as you accommodate plant.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> [*]_Colocasia fallax_--plant in Large Hanging Planter with clay gravel. May go winter-dormant soon.
> *


My Colocasia continues to send out new leaves. How do you tell when a plant like that is going winter-dormant?

And, for a plant not in that list, my spider lily is also continuing to send out new leaves, not looking at all like it is ready for a hibernation. How does one of those tell you it is bed time?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry about that I suppose I guessed wrong about the calendar those plants will follow. I really would expect the _C. fallax_ to go dormant pretty soon because it was starting to flower. Have you seen any more new spathes on yours? For both of those plants I would watch for leaf yellowing/dying as cue that they are beginning to shut down for winter dormancy.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Sorry about that I suppose I guessed wrong about the calendar those plants will follow. I really would expect the _C. fallax_ to go dormant pretty soon because it was starting to flower. Have you seen any more new spathes on yours? For both of those plants I would watch for leaf yellowing/dying as cue that they are beginning to shut down for winter dormancy.


The C. fallax just has new leaves, one that fully opened about a week ago, and now another one that is about open. The lily also just has new leaves, and full sized ones too. My rain lilies also have some new leaves, but only thin, short ones, with the older ones having yellowed some time ago. I assume they are just about dormant now. It's funny in a way: if those were plants outdoors in my garden I could judge what's going on pretty well, but I feel lost with the riparium setup - big gaps in my knowledge. So, lots to learn.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Lights are up, plants are in! Very impressed with the quality of the plants I received from Riparium Supply. Also, Devin has taken hours of his time to answer my newbee questions, he's very knowledgable and patient! Pics below:
































































I have the lights about 9" from the top of the tank. Is this too close? Should I raise them up?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The light should be far enough from the underwater portions to avoid big algae problems, so I would leave it there until the plants get high enough to dictate raising it. Now you need to partake of the pleasures of visiting Home Depot, Ace Hardware, Target, etc. and looking through their little pots of houseplants for likely additions to the riparium. That, of course will make you set up another smaller tank to hold all of the extra plants you will end up with, and that will soon encourage you to set up another display tank, which will...........


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that looks great--What fun! Those plants are really going to thrive under that Catalina. 

You can hide those plant stakes out of the way by shoving them down deeper into the planter cups. By shoving an old butter knife down into the space between the planter screen and the back of the planter cup you can open enough room to slide the label in there. The planter cups and rafts too will become covered up and hidden as the plants grow in.

The Java fern should be planted with its rhizomes on top of the Epi-Trellis Raft. That way the new fronds will be able to develop up in the air, while the roots grow down through the slots in the foam raft. You can use a pair of those plastic zip ties (zipped together) to hold the rhizome loosely in place while it start to grow. By draping the long-fibre spagnum moss on top of the raft you can maintain moisture around the roots and rhizomes of the fern.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> The light should be far enough from the underwater portions to avoid big algae problems, so I would leave it there until the plants get high enough to dictate raising it. Now you need to partake of the pleasures of visiting Home Depot, Ace Hardware, Target, etc. and looking through their little pots of houseplants for likely additions to the riparium. That, of course will make you set up another smaller tank to hold all of the extra plants you will end up with, and that will soon encourage you to set up another display tank, which will...........


LOL..ok, so been there done that. Years ago I ended up with 16 tanks, african/tangy cichlids. Mostly mouth breeders, every time I tried a new species, they'd have babies, oh no, have to set up another 10 gallon fry grow out tank. I had weekly 50% water changes down to 2 hours. Right now I have the 75g riparium, a 120g planted, and a 3g betta tank, all newly set up. Fighting new tank green algae bloom in my 120g, and wouldn't ya know it, my UV light died. New bulb/quartz tube won't be here for a week, trying to find a 9w green killing machine locally. Figured, if I do set up a 20g long shrimp tank, it might come in handy :wink:


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I hesitated buying the Catalina, I love the TEK over my 120g, it's very well made, heavy. For the price difference, I decided to give the Catalina a try. It looks great, is very light, and after I got some great advice on how to hang it <vbg>, hung easily. If it lasts for years, which I hear they do, I might never spend the extra $ for a TEK again.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am always trying to look at ways to reduce the number of tanks around here. Last night I made some headway with some more fish shuffling. 

It is hard for me to get rid of fish--I get attached to them. I have an 8" blue tilapia (one of the same kinds of tilapias raised all over the world as a food fish) that isn't really good for anything except that he does seem like a pet. I raised him up from a tiny little 3/16" fry.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> I am always trying to look at ways to reduce the number of tanks around here. Last night I made some headway with some more fish shuffling.
> 
> It is hard for me to get rid of fish--I get attached to them. I have an 8" blue tilapia (one of the same kinds of tilapias raised all over the world as a food fish) that isn't really good for anything except that he does seem like a pet. I raised him up from a tiny little 3/16" fry.


My granddad, many years ago kept a flock of chickens for eggs and meat. He knew each of those birds by name, and treated them as individual pets, but once a week a bird was in the chicken fryer. Old time farm families had a different relationship to animals than we do. And, you are aware, I'm sure, that Tilapia is delicious!

Unlike you I rarely get attached to individual fish. I'm much more attached to my plants. Possibly because I enjoy eating fish?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think I'll be making a sandwich with my pet tilapia any time soon. I have a bias for that fish I think maybe just because he is pretty hefty and all of the other stuff I have are smaller livebearers or tropical community fish. I don't look at those things like pets. 

I am interested to see the shell dwellers in this setup. Are there any close up shots of them?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I tried tonight Hydrophyte, just couldn't get any good shots. They don't like the flash, and move as soon as I click. They all turned out blurry. I'll try again tomorrow after feeding time.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

It's been 4 days since I've set this riparium up and I'm getting some new growth:

Xanthosoma "Dwarf Green":









Asecpias, when this plant was shipped to me, it had one leaf on it, and none on the stalk:

















Echinodorus Palaefolias:









H. cordata "Chameleon" 









Ludwigia repens









A few disclaimers: I take horrible pics, sorry. If I mislabeled any, please let me know, new to planted tanks, newer to latin names!, and if any are misspelled, we need to blame Hydro, his handwriting, well, not so much.....:icon_wink.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You are obviously doing some things right, to get such growth that quickly. Congratulations! I didn't see any Latin mistakes, but Latin is not my second language and most of the time it could be Greek for all I would know. I'm amazed though at how quickly I find myself thinking of certain plants by their Latin names. The same thing happened with aquatic plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those plants should all grow real well. I bet that they love your Catalina light fixture.

You could stand to fill those planter cups most of the rest of the way to the top. That way you can lower them in the water, and still have some gravel above the waterline that you can use to pipette liquid ferts for the plants. 

That _Asclepias_ is a real good grower. I hope that it will flower for you too. IT has very nice golden yellow milkweed flowers.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I received my TPP order yesterday: Flourish root tabs, Potassium and another bottle of Excel. I added ½ a root tab to each large planter cup, and ¼ root tab to small planter cups. Will this be ok?

Yesterday, I did a water change, and added recommended doses of Excel, Potassium and Comprehensive. I’ve been using Excel for a couple of months now to keep in check the algae growing on the shells, seems to be doing an ok job. First time I added Potassium and Comprehensive. Not sure where I’m going with this. Before I buy any more ferts for water column, I need to decide which dosing schedule I want to follow. I do 25-50% water changes weekly, mostly for my multi fry. I love my tanks, love figuring out and setting up the hardware, which fish to keep, and now which plants to keep. Not loving the chemistry involved. Lighting is Catalina 3x54w T5, on 2 lights on 10 hours a day, with the third light on 3 hours midday burst. If I’m only keeping java fern tied to shells and driftwood in tank, and use root tabs in my planter cups, any suggestions on dosing water column? I’ve got to do something, the 7-java ferns I have now in the tank look like kaka! Guess I need to start testing to see what I’m deficient in.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't have much sense for chemistry either. I just follow the dump-it-in-and-watch-what-happens dosing schedule. Some other more fertilizer-literate member should chime in.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Hydro, haven't heard about the dump-it-in-and-watch-what-happens dosing schedule, but I'm thinking I would love it. Wanna explain what your dumping in? The watch what happens part I can handle. The water column is about 55 gallons.....:angel:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you still have the Seachem Flourish? It seems that that is pretty comprehensive, but expensive in the long run. If you would like to try something like the DIIAWWH dosing schedule then I can send you some quantities of dry ferts to start out with. I just mix these with RO so that I need about 1 capful of the mix for each one twice per week according to what the calculator that I used that now I can't remember where it is. Or you could mix them together to make somehting like PMDD, although I don't have any of the GH booster. 

I don't know about those Java fern. Do they have a lot of algae on them? I have grown Java fern underwater several times in my lievebearer tanks and it seemed that all it needed in addition to what it got from fish waste was some iron from time to time. Maybe yours is running faster with those brighter lights and experiencing deficiency problems. Hey you ought to post this question in Fertilizers and Water Parameters  I bet you will get some ideas for an effective but easy schedule for these plants of pretty modest needs.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

It's been about a week since I posted pics of my tank. I do 50% water changes weekly due to the multi fry in the tank, so the EI dosing regime seems to fit, I started last Monday dosing. Pics of new growth:


































































I'm dosing the recommended dosage for 40-60 gallons:
50% H20 change-weekly
1/2 Tsp-KN03 3x a week - dry ferts
1/8 Tsp-KH2P04 3x a week - dry ferts
10ml or 1/8Tsp-Trace 3x a week - Flourish Comprehensive

I'm also dosing Excel 7 days a week. I'm a little concerned this might be too much as all I have growing in the water column is java fern. I also have 1/4 to 1/2 of Flourish Root tabs in each planter, which could be leaching into the water column. I just don't want to poison my fish. Comments anyone?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When you dose the water with enough fertilizers so none can be limiting the plant growth you also need to do big regular water changes to avoid any excessive buildup of fertilizers. That, in a nutshell, is the Estimative Index dosing method. So, I hope you replace about half of the water in the tank every week or so. Not doing so could eventually build up enough of some of the nutrients to affect the fish.

Java Ferns don't generally grow fast enough, even with lots of light, to need much fertilizing. But, fertilizing the water probably helps them grow at whatever rate the amount of light they get drives them at. My Java fern seems to grow pretty well no matter what I do, so it is a very forgiving plant.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

So are you adding the Excel for algae control? If you included the Flourish Root Tabs so that they were surrounded by planter gravel then I would be surprised if very much gets loose into the tank water--those things are bound with clay and they hold up pretty well, even after being underwater for a while. Did you use mineralized topsoil for any of these plants? MTS works really well for plant growth, but it can more easily rinse out through the gravel. I want to figure out how to apply MTS in a better way. I think it might work best used in a smaller quantity and with planter gravel carefully packed around it.

I don't think that the Java fern should need too much Excel as a source of carbon, although it might be somewhat more demanding in this pretty high-light situation.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Hoppy. I do change 50% of the water every week, faithfully, almost always on Monday mornings. I have multi babies in the tank, hence the faithfullness. If I didn't, well, it would be easier to skip a week or two. I'm on well water, so it takes me literally 15 mins to drain and fill. 

BTW, below is a pic of the plant you sent me. It's been in the tank 2 days. Looking good I think! Thanks again for sending it to me....


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> So are you adding the Excel for algae control? If you included the Flourish Root Tabs so that they were surrounded by planter gravel then I would be surprised if very much gets loose into the tank water--those things are bound with clay and they hold up pretty well, even after being underwater for a while. Did you use mineralized topsoil for any of these plants? MTS works really well for plant growth, but it can more easily rinse out through the gravel. I want to figure out how to apply MTS in a better way. I think it might work best used in a smaller quantity and with planter gravel carefully packed around it.
> 
> I don't think that the Java fern should need too much Excel as a source of carbon, although it might be somewhat more demanding in this pretty high-light situation.


Hydro, I am using excel for algae control. It was doing a great job until I added these lights. It's still not bad, but I can tell the difference. I've read on shelldwellers.com multi's will leave otto's alone for the most part. I'm going to add two to the tank as soon as I make it to my LFS. Hopefully, this will also help w/the algae on the shells. I did add some MTS to some of my planters, I have a list of which planters somewhere around here. I did try to make sure the MTS was surrounded on all 4 sides w/Flourite, ya know, tipped the cup up. I won't freak out if I get a green water algae bloom, I have a UV that will zap it clean in a few days. 

I have all this new growth, most plants are bouncing back nicely. Dam if the java fern both in the nano's and tied to shells look like kaka. I just don't get it...sigh...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Otto's are really great for algae control. They eat every kind of algae that I've ever had. I understand that they are sometimes not very hardy while being moved, so you might want to be careful to slowly acclimate them to your tank. Invertzfactory.com has some real cheap.

I don't know what about that Java fern. I bet that it will perk when the algae subsides.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey I might ask you for suggestions for potential Rift Valley species for that setup that I am starting in a 50-gallon. For now I am just going to get the mollies and _Synodonitis_ cats going in there, but it could be cool to consider maybe a Tanganyika cichlid. I have never kept any of those before.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey I might ask you for suggestions for potential Rift Valley species for that setup that I am starting in a 50-gallon. For now I am just going to get the mollies and _Synodonitis_ cats going in there, but it could be cool to consider maybe a Tanganyika cichlid. I have never kept any of those before.


Are you going to rely on the mollies to keep the water surface scum free? I am finding that the rafts damp the surface ripple so effectively that I have difficulty avoiding surface scum - protein, I assume. So, I'm wondering about using mollies for the surface, ottos for the substrate, and **** sapiens for the water quality. (Finding a good one of the latter can be a problem though!)


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> Are you going to rely on the mollies to keep the water surface scum free? I am finding that the rafts damp the surface ripple so effectively that I have difficulty avoiding surface scum - protein, I assume. So, I'm wondering about using mollies for the surface, ottos for the substrate, and **** sapiens for the water quality. (Finding a good one of the latter can be a problem though!)


Since all the fish in my Rip stay at the bottom half of the water column, I noticed surface scum also. I put a Koralia2 on one side, just below the waters edge. It takes care of 2/3's of the scum, just enough flow to ripple the water enough. I have to dig out a Koralia nano I have lying around here somewhere, I'll add it to the other side of the tank, I'm hoping it solves the other 1/3. Since I added the Koralia2, my fish are all out and about, I think they like it! Even the larger fry are out more. Hoping the extra flow delights those java ferns also!!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Any updates on this baby?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I've been playing around with the plants, lighting height and water level for the past couple of weeks. I think I like the higher water level in the tank, but this means I have to raise the lights considerably. So far it hasn't been a problem with the submersed plants in the tank as all I have in the tank is java fern and one anubias (I bought a couple more anubias from a PT member which should be here next week). Raising the light higher coupled with the rip plants shading the tank has really helped with the algae problems I have growing on the shells in the tank for the multi's. I've also started EI dosing dry ferts (KN03, KH2P04 and Flourish 3x a week with Excel daily). Thursday, before we got 20" of snow, I went to home depot and picked up a couple new plants to add some color. I'm still not satisfied with the positioning of plants, but with Xmas 5 days away, I'm going to leave it this way for now. Below are pics:

Whole tank shot:









Left side:









Right Side:









I rooted the Ascelpias Silky Gold right in the tank and recently added it back to the planter. The piece on the right is the newly rooted one.









Where I took the cutting from is sprouting new growth. I really like this plant!









Let me know what you'all think!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What is this plant? I like its colors and appearance. The Asclepias Silky Gold doesn't appeal to me as much, mostly because from what I read about it, it will always be trying to grow 3 feet tall. But, it does look very good right now.

I'm learning that I like the high water level in the tank best too, it gives lots of room for fish, and a good underwater aquascape. My currently under construction riparium will be high water, about 5 inches from the top of the tank.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> What is this plant?


Well I listened to my dear friend Hoppy and went to Home Depot. Even in December, I had soooo many plants to choose from. I only had 4 planters available to use, but ended up with 5 plants. That plant is a Fittonia Argyroneura "Juanita", it was planted 2 days ago, so it's still a little stunned from being replanted. I wanted to add some color, and it fits the bill perfectly.



Hoppy said:


> The Asclepias Silky Gold doesn't appeal to me as much, mostly because from what I read about it, it will always be trying to grow 3 feet tall. But, it does look very good right now.


This Asclepias was almost 3 feet tall, that's why I chopped it off and rooted it. I am excited where I cut it is getting new growth. 

I have started another rip, a 29g I plan on making a yellow shrimp tank. I haven't posted yet, mainly cuz the submersed plants are only 2 weeks in the tank, and I'm getting over crypt and clover melt, so the tank looks like kaka. BUT, the 5th plant I bought at HD was a Purple Perfection (Psuderanthemum Atopurpureum) which I planted in the same planter with a Dracaena Magenta. If this plant takes to a rip set up, I think it's going to look outstanding. Below is a pic...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That Pseuderanthemum Atopurpureum is a cinch to work in a riparium. The requirements for it include keeping the planting medium constantly moist. But, again, it wants to be 3 feet tall, which may be a nuisance problem. I think because most plants can be grown using hydroculture processes, most plants can also be grown in a riparium. Only those plants that need to dry out between waterings would seem to be unacceptable.

My African violets experiment has been absurdly easy. I expected to have to baby the plants, gradually introduce them to water, keep the leaves dry, etc. But, my last one, I just washed good, including dunking the entire plant in water, stuck in the riparium and away it goes. Granted it isn't racing to grow lots of new leaves, but it looks at least as good as any I have seen grown conventionally.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am really interested to see what that _Pseuderanthemum atopurpureum_ (say that 10 times fast!) does in there. Hoppy is right that "keep the planting medium constantly moist" advice is generally a good clue that a plant will respond well to hydroculture/riparium planting. Can I get some cuttings if it grows up for you? :icon_bigg

Hey if you can get some more stuff going on rafts the foliage will help to hide those planter cups, though I suppose that is personal preference as much as anything.

Yep that Asclepias is definitely a winner. I have some that is starting to get some more new flower buds. It does have a tendency to grow tall and leggy, but you can prune it and train it into most any shape and keep it pretty compact. I think that that 'Silky Gold' is probably a cultivar of "Mexican milweed" (_Asclepias curassavica_). Down in Jalisco I saw some of that stuff growing and blooming right in the shallow water along the edge of a river.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> I am really interested to see what that _Pseuderanthemum atopurpureum_ (say that 10 times fast!) does in there. Hoppy is right that "keep the planting medium constantly moist" advice is generally a good clue that a plant will respond well to hydroculture/riparium planting. Can I get some cuttings if it grows up for you? :icon_bigg


If the purple perfection takes, you can have all the cuttings you want. I really like the coloring of it. I googled it, the plant in my rip is purple, no green on it at all. The pics I found online are much greener. Oh well, time will tell.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

So have you seen any new root development on it yet, or is it brand new?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Bought and planted last Thursday, so it's 3 days old. It's not wilting so lets keep our fingers crossed as I have absolutley no idea what the hell I'm doing :icon_wink


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Fittonia Argyroneura "Juanita" is another plant that is almost guaranteed to do well in a riparium, because it too needs to have its soil always moist, requires not too much light, propagates easily from cuttings, and is very interesting to look at. I don't think I have seen any in the local stores, but no one seems to have houseplants for sale now - too cold I suppose.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

If you two would like, I could see if my HD still has both plants and mail em to you...let me know....


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Right now I have no room at the inn....I mean in my ripariums. Until I get my 45 gallon one set up I'm swamped with plants. By then I may find that plant locally, but thanks for the offer. I may ask you to see if it is still available later - possibly a month or so from now.


----------

